# Best Halloween House Decorations



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 2, 2016)

The nation will be donning partisanshithead costumery.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 2, 2016)

That isn't PC in NJ right now, just saying.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 2, 2016)

I like the tombstones and fully formed graves people put in their front yards. Or even the above ground casket that opens when you get close. 

Of course the two glowing eyes in the window on the porch are a nice touch.


----------



## April (Oct 6, 2016)




----------

